# Denver blizzard 2-3-12



## legalskier (Feb 3, 2012)

Hope you aren't flying out there today or tomorrow, and watch out for avis if you go....

_*** Officials reported a total of 310 flight cancellations at Denver International Airport, while Southwest Airlines canceled all inbound flights to Denver until 1 p.m. local time....An avalanche watch that had been posted for the Front Range and Sangre de Cristo mountains was expected to expire on Friday. But rapid heavy snow on top of the currently weak snowpack structure could also quickly raise the avalanche danger, according to The Colorado Avalanche Information Center website.
*The storm will be slow moving, *so a prolonged period of snow will occur through early Saturday, according to the National Weather Service. ***_
http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/03/us/colorado-winter-storm/index.html


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 3, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Hope you aren't flying out there today or tomorrow, and watch out for avis if you go....
> 
> _*** Officials reported a total of 310 flight cancellations at Denver International Airport, while Southwest Airlines canceled all inbound flights to Denver until 1 p.m. local time....An avalanche watch that had been posted for the Front Range and Sangre de Cristo mountains was expected to expire on Friday. But rapid heavy snow on top of the currently weak snowpack structure could also quickly raise the avalanche danger, according to The Colorado Avalanche Information Center website.
> *The storm will be slow moving, *so a prolonged period of snow will occur through early Saturday, according to the National Weather Service. ***_
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/03/us/colorado-winter-storm/index.html



And of course as usual, this storm will be pushed straight off the Mid Atlantic and go out to sea.


----------



## troy (Feb 3, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> And of course as usual, this storm will be pushed straight off the Mid Atlantic and go out to sea.



damn it.  is this confirmed?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2012)

My friends live in Denver i hope they get to snowboard some powder runs tomorrow


----------



## snoseek (Feb 3, 2012)

Typical upslope, tons of snow in Denver, 2 inches in the mountains. Eldora should be skiing pretty good as long as the wind isn't too obnoxious


----------



## abc (Feb 3, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> And of course as usual, this storm will be pushed straight off the Mid Atlantic and go out to sea.


Or turn into rain by the time it reaches east coast.


----------



## ski stef (Feb 4, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Typical upslope, tons of snow in Denver, 2 inches in the mountains. Eldora should be skiing pretty good as long as the wind isn't too obnoxious



typical huh...i believe that now. we were not very happy this morning when we heard they were calling for 10 inches here (breck area) and we woke up and all mountains nearby claimed 1".  boooo... we ended up finding (hiking) to some nice untracked powder turns at Copper but needless to say we were still bummed this morning.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 4, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> typical huh...i believe that now. we were not very happy this morning when we heard they were calling for 10 inches here (breck area) and we woke up and all mountains nearby claimed 1".  boooo... we ended up finding (hiking) to some nice untracked powder turns at Copper but needless to say we were still bummed this morning.



Yeah, it was a bust for that area--believe me, our west forecaster is just as disappointed as you are--and I can empathize with both of you.  It was one of those storms that just didn't work out--we take a forecast like that just as hard as you, if not worse.  Hang in there!  Glad you could get some hiking in instead.


----------



## ski stef (Feb 4, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, it was a bust for that area--believe me, our west forecaster is just as disappointed as you are--and I can empathize with both of you.  It was one of those storms that just didn't work out--we take a forecast like that just as hard as you, if not worse.  Hang in there!  Glad you could get some hiking in instead.



Yeah you make the best of it right  plenty of time left for winter to still make its mark.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm assuming this was an upslope type event, dropped some in the south...wrapped around and slammed Denver and foothills. If so isn't that what always happens? Maybe desperation brought out the optsmism in forecasters out there? Those storms always seem to bust to the point where I just assume it aint gonna happen.


Tough year for sure. I see that Loveland is sitting on a 44 inch base, wow, that's what I would expect before x-mas. 09-10 was pretty bad but 44 inch base in Feb...wow!

Just know this: no matter what happens next year and the years after that will likely be soooo much better. Colorado gets dry spells but for the most part is fairly consistent year to year. You must be pretty frustrated right now, I know I am...

That's the same shit people are telling me about Tahoe, I should probably listen...but odds are this year will scare me off from living here long term. 25 percent of snowpack....it's fucking pretty rough being a ski bum in South Lake Tahoe this year. Here's to hoping for a big and real pattern change that brings so many starving mountains the ending we deserve...


----------



## snoseek (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.eldora.com/mountain.snow.php

31 inches in the last 48, as long as the winds didn't blow it into Kansas the skiing should be pretty good.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 6, 2012)

snoseek said:


> http://www.eldora.com/mountain.snow.php
> 
> 31 inches in the last 48, as long as the winds didn't blow it into Kansas the skiing should be pretty good.



Brothers in Boulder, I'm going.


----------

